
IDE vs. Text Editor: Choosing the Right Tool at the Right Time - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2015/12/22/ide-vs-text-editor/?utm_source=hacker_news-ao&utm_campaign=ide-vs-text-editor&utm_medium=referral
======
baldfat
I use a text editor for everything but:

RStudio for doing statistics with R (Awesome tool, Python has Rodeo) Mostly
using RNotebooks nowadays.

Jupyter Notebooks (When programming in Python when a repl with cells makes
sense)

